# Post the last thing you bought for your Vizsla



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thought this might be fun. Might also give us ideas on how spend more of our money on our beloved Vs.

The last item I purchased was a Weather Tech cargo liner for my SUV. Keeps the mud and dirt contained and is easy to remove and clean. Bonus - it matches the interior of the Mariner.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Home with 10 acres, pond and in-ground pool...we picked that up about 6 months BEFORE we got our pup, though.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

25lb bag of Instinct kibble, a bag of dried pig ears, 2lbs of ground beef, 1lb of beef liver, 3 packs of marrow bones & cottage cheese!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

dmp said:


> Home with 10 acres, pond and in-ground pool...we picked that up about 6 months BEFORE we got our pup, though.


At least you don't scrimp on the necessities ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Valium ! not for the V ! Just for me - LOL


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought Pheasants and a new starter pistol.

My wife bought a toy monkey for his birthday and a battery operated claw sander.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Treats and antler from alpha dog specialties online. Still waiting on them...


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

portable kennel, bully sticks....


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Dried pigs ears, two Acme whistles and a DAP spray.
Whistle training her will be my next task!!! :


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A month with the trainer. 
Might be doing the same next month.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I just ordered Boris a fleece Tanky coat to put on after he swims to wick away the excess water -and tomorrow I am going to order one for Fergus. They are just so spoilt 8)

http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/dogs.html

Heres the link if anybody wants to spoil their pooch!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this ain't gonna sound nice, but it was actually a muzzle , where we live is out in the sticks and Rubes has been getting a bit "over protective", so a determined effort at a heck of a lot more socialisation is in order, she's never bitten anyone but she has growled at a couple of strangers lately.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Her birthday was on 4/20 so we bought her an indoor/outdoor dog bed to keep in the back of the car (we keep the back seats down, so it is a little hard), a Tuffies tug toy and a ChuckIt! And I purchased myself a pair of Merrell Barefoot trail shoes for all our trail hikes!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

5lb box of chew hooves....the best thing since sliced bread! Lol


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

A new Chuck It with 6 balls - one of them whistles when you throw it and another one glows in the dark. We use it every single day. 

She is the best catcher I've ever seen. She can snag the ball out of the air or on the bounce 99% of the time. Everyone everywhere we go is is amazed by her athleticism. 

What amazing dogs.

I love this thread, Sadie's birthday is in a couple of weeks. I'll have to get her a few things from the lists.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

Just bought Moose a double dohnut bed, from Bowser's . Talk about luxury! I randomly came across it at Winners, and managed to get it for $39 because it didn't have a price tag on it.... should have been close to $300. 

http://bowsers.com/en/products/p32.php?CID=2&SID=3


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

A $110,000 motor home for the dogs. 

Got it used for $15,000. ;D

Hey, if your going field trialin', ya ain't going to sleep in no tent.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/new-motor-home-for-two-bird-dogs.html

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, Reuben is buying a 4x4 truck today (?) to use mostly for field trials and such... but he hasn't purchased it yet, soooo....

Last thing we bought for Riley was her raw Primal formula food. $42 a bag, 16 patties a bag, and she's currently consuming 5-6 patties a day while her leg heals. You do the math. 

Thank goodness Pet Food Express does a buy-3-get-1-free deal. Still expensive, though... no eating out for a while.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

My husband bought while having a business trip in England this:

a new lead:

http://www.thesportinglodge.co.uk/shop/products/purdey-dog-lead-green.htm 

and a new dog bed:

http://www.mungoandmaud.com/Dogs/Dog-Beds/Bolster-Dog-Bed-Blue-Stripe-Small/1719/


----------



## CopperMom (Apr 21, 2012)

We took Copper to the local pet store....nails groomed down, puppy class and of course we could not forget the new squeaky toy. 

Having lots of fun


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Vizsla said:


> A new Chuck It with 6 balls - one of them whistles when you throw it and another one glows in the dark. We use it every single day.
> 
> She is the best catcher I've ever seen. She can snag the ball out of the air or on the bounce 99% of the time. Everyone everywhere we go is is amazed by her athleticism.
> 
> ...


A fellow catcher!!!! Jake also LOVES to catch the ball. It is amazing to watch, he's pretty good at snagging the grounders too lol!!!


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

A little bunny head which was made extremely well as he hasn't destroyed it yet, bully sticks, rawhides and treats (all part of his Easter basket!)


----------



## anne_wilcrest (Oct 20, 2011)

Penny is getting spayed today (EEP! - I'm so nervous!)
So I have been stock-piling lots of "strategic" toys to give her something to do (antlers + raw bones) and keep her from getting bored. 

So the last bag of goodies included this toy:
http://www.amazon.com/Kyjen-PP01056-Hide-A-Squirrel-Pet-Large/dp/B0002I0O60
We've had 4 of these kinds of toys since I got her, she LOVES them all. (2 are still fighting the good fight)

a split antler (they go a lot faster, but are more interesting to her because she can destroy the inside (calcium!))
http://www.amazon.com/Antler-Dog-Natural-Doggie-Delicacy/dp/B005M6AV4W

an alternate kong (going to feed her entirely out of them maybe)

and a curly bully stick (she goes NUTS for the curly ones... I don't know what it is...)

(in reserve I have raw bones - thanks to threefsh's suggestion - a pile of "calming" treats http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=8098
I got them for $1/small bag at pet club and some chews....

Hopefully that's enough to keep her busy through the weekend!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

a Dog Walker named Nanda..... 8)


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

A mini Chuckit (to go with our 2 regular size Chuckits) so we can easily play fetch wherever we go! And of course, a couple of new Chuckit Ultimate balls (they seem to mysteriously disappear like socks). Lulu is absolutely obsessed with fetching!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Yesterday was Saturday so I took Finch out shopping. She bought a kiddie wading pool like the one she loves at the dog park and a bale of hay that she asked me to spread on her favorite spot laying outside - an old, unused raised bed. She's laying on it chewing a marrow bone as I type.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll post something I NEED to buy "for my V"

I need to get to canada and get a couple bottles of their Tylenol with Codeine...AND...I need more wine.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Rawhides. Rubes is obsessed with them. She carries them around everywhere she goes.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

a smart toy, like this one (http://www.designerdoggy.com/nina-ottossons-dog-tornado.html) but not this one. mine seems cheaper than this one.

phoebe likes it when i load it with some treats. keeps her busy for 5 mins or so. i usually load it a few times per session, maybe 3 days a week we have a session.

rh.


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

I love buying her collars, toys,etc....
My last purchase was a new Bowser bed.... (double donut) -she loves it. I also bought a back gate(?) for my SUV, so I can take her and her V friend on playmates to open fields and to the cottage.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Two long check chords for hunting training and two matching Vizsla leads and collars for the boys.







I should be even handed and buy something for my little pointer this week really............. :-[


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pages/ToolDetail.aspx?pid=8000 

and

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Attachments/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?pid=225-01 

for easy nail trimming. 

_Great topic  thanks, Aim_


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

A nylabone that's *supposed* to resemble a stick. Tanner saw right through that one, little guy still prefers the real deal! Making mulch is one of his most favorite hobbies :


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Since I got Keke his harness and stretchy leash, I'm on a Ruff Wear binge. Our newest acquisitions are a Top Rope collar, to replace the Dog Planet collar that has been staining his neck green, and a non-stretchy waist leash so that he can spend more time with me around the house.

I also got him a Kong squeaky doughnut toy that has been a big hit and hasn't been destroyed yet:


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Delmar Smith "Wonder" lead











Instructions for use: http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/gundog_2214_97224031


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

The 2nd Walkeez harness for biking until we find a decent leather roading harness. 
http://www.walkeezharness.com/
---------------
And "Chase It". It can drain energy in 5 min flat. Also decent for basic retrieving exercises, "whoa", "leave it" and "give".
http://www.mychaseit.com/



Bought from here:
http://www.dogztore.ca/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=307
Bought from here:
http://www.dogztore.ca/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=29


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

You all realize this will be neverending because we are always buying cool stuff for our little Gingers Recently bought a nauticaul themed leash with matching collar....this woman makes all kinds of them and has a Vizsla too 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Caninedesign/81747366684

Here's a pic of Jake sporting the collar


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

For Darcy's birthday in march I bought her a hand made beaded collar from lilly lobster...cost me 30pounds and she looks beautiful in it ....


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Two new dummy's for retrieving and a new whistle for my wife so she can keep going what I am teaching him, oh and two raw hide bones the other day with one already gone!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I bought Boris an equifleec tankie fleece for cold days when he gets wet ( and although it is summer here with all the rain we have had it has come in useful)
http://www.equafleece.co.uk/store/dog_tankies.html

A big thick pink plastic rope stick for retrieving in the water not as big as the one in the picture (Highly recommended)

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/2767/safestix


I am just dying to buy Boris a nice new collar - but need to wait till his neck is finished growing - when will that be?? If anybody says a year please could you all refrain from talking about the lovely collars you have bought you Vs - it;s very upsetting :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Apologies, the last thing I bought Darcy was not her beaded collar from Lilly Lobster,,,,,but it was a drinkwell water fountain..an ingenious bit of kit, I bought this because Darcy only likes to drink from a running tap,this fountain runs constantly, the only trouble is when I am near it, I always need to go.......it must be the sound of the running water.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

A flying squirrel frisbee and some bully sticks.

Next purchase will be some camping gear for Coya's first trip


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Darcy I love that post and pic! It just confirms to me yet again how posh these dogs are....now yours is seriously posh....only drinks from running water lol I think she may need the title Lady Darcy from now on! And a butler maybe?


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I buy my pack new collars all the time,different ones for different occasions,they had union jack collars for the royal wedding last year,which I'm recycling this year for the jubilee and olympics. 
My husband works away so every time he comes home he says is that another new collar??! But I have them all made by a lady in cornwall who trades as walkinurdogz. Check out her site.
It's completely guilt free shopping because all profits go to her local animal shelter.
Vida.x
(Ironically, when they do photographic work they always ask for them to wear plain brown collars :-\ )


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Not a particularly fun buy, but just bought Jasper's city license and off-leash permit. Next will be food and maybe a toy or bone, if he's lucky!


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

Just bought a Kong Genius for Henry, our "dog in a box." (He's on crate rest recovering from hip surgery.) This has been a huge hit, much more entertaining than his regular Kong. Before that, it was a new crate, one that is probably meant for a Great Dane.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I like this thread 

Kong genius? had to look it up. Water dish with running water? are you kidding me. Thanks to all of you I've added items to our wish list for Nitro. 

Me? I just purchased a used 55 gal plastic barrel to convert for barrel training. Of course I also needed poly rope and a snap to connect to the dog collar.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

A 'canny collar' to stop him pulling at his lead! although think that was more for my poor arms rather than for the bomb! ;D

www.cannyco.com

it's like walking a different dog.

Also, a new dog bed for £5, home made by our puppy trainer. Sorry Hercules, you won't be getting any expensive beds until you learn to stop destroying them.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I couldn't wait any longer - I bought Boris a big boy collar, an argentine collar and it looks fab on him.

http://www.polkadotpie.co.uk/Argentinian-Dog-Collars.html


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I could add to this thread every week... :

We just bought a Springer bike hookup. I'm super excited to try it, but I'm waiting for cooler weather and a little bit more strength in Riley's bad leg.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We bought our boys floppy lions with squeakers but no stuffing which were decapitated within 1 hour. And also we bought them what we call doggy crack. Thin rawhide tubes with chicken jerky wrapped around them. They will stop whatever they're doing for them and then stand in front of the closet where we keep them wanting more!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Paid the trainer for Cash and had a specialist look at June. The dogs weren't to impressed by those purchases, so I bought them a bag of pig ears.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Peanut butter puppy cake for his 6 month birthday


----------

